# Transferring on a v-neck



## Phishy34 (Jun 3, 2010)

I am new to the heat press business and have a question. I deal with ace transfer company and have nothing but good things to say. I have made hundreds of tshirts with the transfers but ran into a problem on a v neck. On a v neck shirt do you have to raise the shirt up. I put a transfer on about half an inch down from the neck and after they were washed the very top words starts to peel. I did them on the same temperature and pressure and time as the rest. Is that my problem?


----------



## franktheprinter (Oct 5, 2008)

This is a little tricky to do, but there is a technique we use when printing v-neck shirts that are close to the collar....basically whats happening is that the area your applying the transfer to is so close to your thicker collar that
it isnt getting even heating on your transfer and thus not printing correctly...we
usually will use a rubber mousepad with a smooth even surface to place under the area to be transfered but not under the collar
so as to raise that area up...try that or use something similar and you should have no problems...Frank


----------



## miktoxic (Feb 21, 2008)

or just move the collar so it's up above and off the pressing area. unless the transfer is supposed to come up above the starting of the v there should be no problem. no cardinal rule of the positioning of your shirt when pressing.


----------

